
Jessica Livingston: Why Startups Need to Focus on Sales, Not Marketing (2013) - salmonet
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2014/06/03/jessica-livingston-why-startups-need-to-focus-on-sales-not-marketing/
======
Outdoorsman
Build a quality product...sell it...back it with outstanding customer
service...rely on user experience (satisfaction) to scale it...

Time-tested advice...no argument from me...

Over-reliance on marketing, a cheap way to achieve quick (reportable) gains
that end up being hollow is not the optimal ethical approach...

Again, no argument...

